# It's all your fault! Thank you, thank you.. (pics)



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks to your encouragement I went to see some Nigerian Dwarf kids last night and my hubby, daughter and I picked out two girls!! :leap: I am so excited... they are from two different moms and are both about one week old so I have to wait (  ) seven more weeks to bring them home. They are both registered also. The first pictures are of the little blue eyed girl. She has a twin sister, mine is the one up front of mom. In the second picture she's the one behind her sister while they're laying in the corner.



















The next two are of the second little girl... in the first picture she's the one closest to her mom. She's one of quadruplets!



















Just for your viewing pleasure and for any comments (positive or negative)= here's both girls daddy...


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I don't think there's any possible way they could be more adorable :drool: Love that first pic LOL though they are all great. The buck is a looker too!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are cute!!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## mlheran (Feb 16, 2008)

SOOOOOOO CUTE!!  
Wonderful pics of your soon-to-be goaties, thanks for sharing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my oh my  


7 weeks is going to feel like torture for you, I hope you can go visit them - hehe


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I see our job here is done. We have successfully turned an innocent non-goat person into a totally crazed goat addict. Can you tell...she is chomping at the bit so that 7 weeks seems like a long time! 

I am so happy for you! They are adorable. Now, get out there and get your little goat house built! Do you live close by or is it a long drive for you?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Six weeks, five days to go...

You are right Di, I have been bitten and I don't even have my first babies yet. I've been thinking about how small of a goat house I would need for these two. In the last week I've been thinking, 'you know, I should really build a bigger one to start with because... they are so cute! I know I'm going to want to make a real herd.'

Everything you all have said about them just makes me want them NOW...

These two are about 40 minutes from my house... But, they are actually on my way into town (if I take the back roads) so I should be able to go see them at least a few times in the next LLOOONNNGGG weeks ahead.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Cinder. You did get them. How exciting. :stars: :stars: I really didn't think you could leave without picking out babies. When you told me you were going to look at them, I new you were getting some.
Yep 6 weeks and a few days, but at least that gives you a little time to get everything ready. 
I really enjoyed talking to you the other day. Let me know if you need anything that I can help you with.
Oh, YEP, they are adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beauties, thats for sure! Just think of all the neat stuff you get to buy before your babies come home!! Theres your excuse to go to town and stop and see them! It's great to bond with your kids before you bring them home also, I encourage visits from all of my babies new parents...as often as time and weather allows!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This post makes me happy for some reason. Maybe it's an illustration of the "other" side of selling goats. We are always sad to see our babies go (I haven't actually had any go yet, but I raise Mini Schnauzers, so I get the concept). But, as you can see how happy Cinder is to be getting her first goats...it has to be easier for the rest of us. How can we be unhappy when our little furry friends are making others so happy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Great point Di


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, definitely I know what kind of goats I want now. Those are amazingly adorable and look at the many colors. 

Goats of many colors? How beautiful.


----------

